

Proof - Einstein was Wrong - vinutheraj
http://www.proofeinsteinwaswrong.com/

======
zeynel1
Einstein was wrong is a minor academic industry
[http://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1CHMA_enUS338US338&so...](http://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1CHMA_enUS338US338&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=einstein+wrong)

~~~
cperciva
I think you're being rather over-generous in applying the word "academic" to
the output of such kooks.

